
Google Patents DEVIL TOY Which Will BRAINWASH KIDS - uladzislau
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/05/24/google_patent_evil_robot_child/
======
iamdanfox
I was expecting the patent [1] to describe some kind of Amazon Echo, stuffed
into a teddy bear with responses and a personality.

Instead, it seems to turn the toy into a glorified TV remote that sends "media
device commands to a media device, instructing the media device to change
state".

Shame about the click-baity article, I though this had potential for an
interesting discussion about AI around children.

[1]:
[http://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?PageNum=0&docid=20150138333&IDK...](http://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?PageNum=0&docid=20150138333&IDKey=1EF5AB92E988)

------
theodpHN
Sergey Ruxpin
[https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7750/17817390518_249abb34a7_o...](https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7750/17817390518_249abb34a7_o.jpg)

------
gjvc
articles in the register are unreadable because of their overly sarcastic tone

